# Installer in Chicago area?



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone got someone they can recommend?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you may be in luck:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64164&highlight=great+strobes


----------



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

Ultra strobe in Crystal Lake. they did my work and Ive seen there completed jobs. Great work


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

MPC communication in glenview, the guy is OCD, fantastic work...wouldnt take my trucks anywhere else...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

keep in mind your cost factor....lots of "shops" charge almost double what a mobile guy without the overhead will charge.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

George, it was a pleasure talking to you. You have my business.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

looking forward to out meet up.....anyone else want to join in the plowsite BBQ let me know...
i am open to helping any plowsite member wire thier own rig....you buy the beer and food...i'll help ya guys out...your fellow plowers....we stick together.
i'm not some big shop thats gonna charge you all crazy....i'm out to teach you guys how to do this YOURSELF.....for the small small price of Miller and Texas BBQ
anyone else need help....hit me up...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Miller. I thought you said Bud Light. Liking it even better now, cuz I drink Miller Lite as well!


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Dissociative;1064741 said:


> looking forward to out meet up.....anyone else want to join in the plowsite BBQ let me know...
> i am open to helping any plowsite member wire thier own rig....you buy the beer and food...i'll help ya guys out...your fellow plowers....we stick together.
> i'm not some big shop thats gonna charge you all crazy....i'm out to teach you guys how to do this YOURSELF.....for the small small price of Miller and Texas BBQ
> anyone else need help....hit me up...


When's the BBQ?

I dunno about the ML & BL swill though... :laughing:

Hopefully Liene will have their Oktoberfest brew out soon!

.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Dissociative;1064741 said:


> looking forward to out meet up.....anyone else want to join in the plowsite BBQ let me know...
> i am open to helping any plowsite member wire thier own rig....you buy the beer and food...i'll help ya guys out...your fellow plowers....we stick together.
> i'm not some big shop thats gonna charge you all crazy....i'm out to teach you guys how to do this YOURSELF.....for the small small price of Miller and Texas BBQ
> anyone else need help....hit me up...


Is it just lighting or do you do plows too? I got a daniels I am gonna need to hook up!


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

hey man, i'm always over in GH, i grew up there, i need a couple of real good set ups, anything you can recommend?


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Master Hitch in Palatine


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Propony;1072461 said:


> Master Hitch in Palatine


but they dont do it for food and beer


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Exactly pbr!!!!!


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone decide when/where this shindig is gonna happen? 

Might have another truck soon as well that'll need some blinkies installed.



.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

The Lone Plower;1074656 said:


> Anyone decide when/where this shindig is gonna happen?
> 
> Might have another truck soon as well that'll need some blinkies installed..


Get with Dissociative...He does that kind of work and he's up that way... He's a monster at rigging things up correctly!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i talked to Dissociative and he would have had my strobe install but my tranny went out maybe before winter stillbut i have to come up with som cash and paymy personal banker off!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

hey whatz up guyz you need any help pm me

95 dodge ram 4x4
2010 meyer lotpro 7.6 steel
2010 meyer multi wings 
2010 buyer saltdogg vbox 1 yarder
glb insured


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Help with installing lights? That's what this thread is about. Unless of course your trying to hijack it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea of course with lights i installed my own strobes (4 corner whelen)


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Pirsch;1075128 said:


> Get with Dissociative...He does that kind of work and he's up that way... He's a monster at rigging things up correctly!!!


Ya, I e-mailed him the other week. He's around an hour from me.

Guess I'll get ahold of him again, and see if we can get my Vertex installed sometime.

.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

still up for ribs and beer and strobes any time guys....

miller.....sweet baby rays.....and whelen.......its heaven....


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

Diesel Nick;1064226 said:


> Ultra strobe in Crystal Lake. they did my work and Ive seen there completed jobs. Great work


Thank you for the recommendation Diesel Nick people like you is what makes a great business better.


----------



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

Ultra Strobe;1103470 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation Diesel Nick people like you is what makes a great business better.


No problem, I was up at the shop today looking at some lights for my new truck and to add on more to my other truck. I have to get back their when rob and Matt are there, I had some install questions for them.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Mabey ultra strobe would host a plowsite meet and greet bbq for us members?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Dissociative;1109147 said:


> Mabey ultra strobe would host a plowsite meet and greet bbq for us members?


He could but I don't know if anyone would show! :laughing:


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

If you looking for anything to get wired up see george aka dissociative he is the best and stands behind his work


----------

